# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My very first planted tank! 75G with Pics



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi guys this is my first planted tank attempt... I've prepared long and hard for this and I'm fairly pleased with the results... Comments, constructive criticisms will be appreciated....Thanks! BTW, this will be a discus tank so no foreground (space is reserved for the discus to feed from the bottom).

The tank has been "instant cycled" meaning, old filter media from my established tank was used to further propagate beneficial bacteria...

Tank specs:

75G AGA
Lighting - 4 X 40W Arcadia Freshwater Lamps, 2 X 36W Osram Biolux Lamps >95 CRI
Substrate - Bottom (Sera floredepot), river sand, Tetra initial sticks, river sand
DIY CO2 injection (still waiting for the Carbonator Unit I purchased)
Plants - Java moss, Indian fern, Green & red cabombo, rotundifolia, vallisneria, rosefolia, dwarf amazon sword, red amazon sword, plus a few unknown plants... 
Hardscape - driftwood, wood rocks
Fish - 10 zebra danios, golden gouramis, blue ahli, Bolivian rams
Resun Canister Filter 700L/H - Filter sponge, ceramic rings, bioballs

I'll be changing the plants and fish once the tank has stabilized probably some riccia and glossos for the sides only but still leaving the foreground bare for the discus...

Pics:
*Front view*









*Closeup*









*Right Side Closeup*









*Left Side Closeup*









*Another closeup*









Sorry for the blurry quality of the pictures, not very good at photography (obviously) hehe...

Thanks guys!


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi guys this is my first planted tank attempt... I've prepared long and hard for this and I'm fairly pleased with the results... Comments, constructive criticisms will be appreciated....Thanks! BTW, this will be a discus tank so no foreground (space is reserved for the discus to feed from the bottom).

The tank has been "instant cycled" meaning, old filter media from my established tank was used to further propagate beneficial bacteria...

Tank specs:

75G AGA
Lighting - 4 X 40W Arcadia Freshwater Lamps, 2 X 36W Osram Biolux Lamps >95 CRI
Substrate - Bottom (Sera floredepot), river sand, Tetra initial sticks, river sand
DIY CO2 injection (still waiting for the Carbonator Unit I purchased)
Plants - Java moss, Indian fern, Green & red cabombo, rotundifolia, vallisneria, rosefolia, dwarf amazon sword, red amazon sword, plus a few unknown plants... 
Hardscape - driftwood, wood rocks
Fish - 10 zebra danios, golden gouramis, blue ahli, Bolivian rams
Resun Canister Filter 700L/H - Filter sponge, ceramic rings, bioballs

I'll be changing the plants and fish once the tank has stabilized probably some riccia and glossos for the sides only but still leaving the foreground bare for the discus...

Pics:
*Front view*









*Closeup*









*Right Side Closeup*









*Left Side Closeup*









*Another closeup*









Sorry for the blurry quality of the pictures, not very good at photography (obviously) hehe...

Thanks guys!


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Getting plants to grow is the easy part. Taking good photos is the challenge







. A pleasing layout. Lookin' good!


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

BSS, thanks for the nice comment... Yeah, photography's hard... the tank looks nicer when viewed "live", hehe...


----------



## Eric686 (Dec 3, 2003)

Blurry photos aside it look like a very nice tank, Great job. I love the rams


----------

